# Custom fan curves



## Castino (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey, can somebody help me make a custom fan curve in MSI Afterburner?

(I have the gtx 1060 3gb, it is a windforce and has like 1589 clocks)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 25, 2017)

What is it that you need to know?

 Basically your best bet is to choose what is most important for you, noise levels or ,temperature levels.

 I tend to run zero fan speed up to about 45°C. A good way to figure out your baseline is run afterburners graph in the background and do your average day-to-day stuff like watching YouTube Netflix etc., that will give you low level idea of what your day to day GPU  usage is, it'll also give you an idea of what temperature your gpu normally operates at when it's not gaming.

 That's how I came to 45°C for my fan curves. Then anything beyond that normal operating temperature would be your gaming operating temperature. That's where the curve will get much more aggressive. i.e.  20% fan speed for 50°C, 30% fan speed for 60°C,  etc. and on and on until you reach your maximum temperature.

Really though it's specific to each system and each GPU more importantly, so you'll have to do a bit of fine-tuning

if its the "How" that you need help with ....this video seemed okay at a glance.


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

C


jboydgolfer said:


> What is it that you need to know?
> 
> Basically your best bet is to choose what is most important for you, noise levels or ,temperature levels.
> 
> ...


Thank you, but can you give me a screenshot of your fan curve? (I'll be able to learn and understand much more watching at pictures and also having a text explaining everything)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm away from my desktop right now so I cant provide screenshots of my specific fan curve, but I can show you what it looks like when a custom fan curve is set.







 You can see at the bottom of the chart,that's the baseline. There are numbers on the left going vertically up  are the fan speed settings. The numbers on the bottom going horizontally right, are the temperature units.  You just need to figure out where you want your fan to turn on, in the picture above I believe it starts at 30°C at 40% fan speed.  The next plot is 50°C at 50% fan speed. And it goes on like that until you've reached your maximum.


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

What is your graphics card? Some cards won't let you go down a certain percentage below if you're trying to keep the noise down when the card is at idle. Better yet you can send a screenshot of Afterburner. You can add new plot points by clicking along the line where no points exist, I don't know how many you can actually put in there but 4-5 is plenty. After configuring you have to mark User/User Define on the main window to make the card use the config you made.


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> What is your graphics card? Some cards won't let you go down a certain percentage below if you're trying to keep the noise down when the card is at idle. Better yet you can send a screenshot of Afterburner. You can add new plot points by clicking along the line where no points exist, I don't know how many you can actually put in there but 4-5 is plenty. After configuring you have to mark User/User Define on the main window to make the card use the config you made.


My card is the gtx 1060 3gb


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 26, 2017)

Would help a lot to know which graphic card exactly you have...


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Would help a lot to know which graphic card exactly you have...


It's a gtx 1060 3gb. Sorry for not mentioning it.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 26, 2017)

Castino said:


> It's a gtx 1060 3gb. Sorry for not mentioning it.



What model exactly? So we know what kind of cooler it has. Then you can tell us what do you value most. I'm assuming silence?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2017)

What brand and model 1060 3gb do you have?


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> What model exactly? So we know what kind of cooler it has. Then you can tell us what do you value most. I'm assuming silence?


The guy I bought my card from says it is a windforce, and has like 1589 clocks.


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What brand and model 1060 3gb do you have?


The guy I bought my card from says it is a windforce, and has like 1589 clocks.


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> What model exactly? So we know what kind of cooler it has. Then you can tell us what do you value most. I'm assuming silence?


I wouldn't really mind if it is loud or silent, as it allready is a little loud. Though It shouldn't be _"too" loud


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is my curve. I have a GTX 1070 though..
I prefer cooler above noise. (since my case is noise insulated it doesn't bother me much)


----------



## Castino (Sep 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> This is my curve. I have a GTX 1070 though..
> I prefer cooler above noise. (since my case is noise insulated it doesn't bother me much)
> 
> View attachment 92460


There's not any risk to damage anything, if I try your curve, is there? (I am new to this xD)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2017)

Castino said:


> There's not any risk to damage anything, if I try your curve, is there? (I am new to this xD)



No, no worries. 

If you would let the fans spinning too low with your custom profile while gaming it will throttle and you'll get fps drops.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

Castino said:


> There's not any risk to damage anything, if I try your curve, is there? (I am new to this xD)



your best bet is to open a monitoring program graph, and let it run as you set and apply the custom curve. this will help You fine tune the settings to Your liking. if you want it to apply @ startup, be certain to make sure MSI afterburner is set to launch on windows Startup as well.

if your card looks like this one, it might have a "silent fan option" where it doesnt turn on until a certain temp is reached btw.

a great deal of R&D went into that fan design & Heatsink, i might just let it be unless you run into issues, fwiw

*from Gigabyte.
"The WINDFORCE 2X cooling system features two 90mm unique blade fans, alternate spinning fan design, pure copper composite heat-pipe, heat pipe direct touch technology, semi-passive 3D active fan, and protection back plate together delivering an effective heat dissipation capacity for higher performance at lower temperatures."*
*Alternate Spinning Fan Design*
*Optimize air flow by the alternate spinning fans that reduce air turbulence and effectively dissipate the heat"*
"
*3D Active Fan *
*The semi-passive fans will remain off when the GPU is under a set loading or temperature for low power gaming. It allows gamers to enjoy gameplay in complete silence when the system is running light or idle.*


----------

